# Homemade Consoles



## VBTravisD

Alright fellas... post up... I wanna see pictures of custom consoles... Centers or Side consoles. What material did you use, would you change anything? I am thinking about making a little side console on my newest project and need some inspiration.


----------



## jcb

I looks fourward to seeing the consolds that has ben made.Me 1448 not has one as it is tiller steered but maybe put a consold someday if i put bigger horse powered outboard on her =D>


----------



## sixshootertexan

I'd like to see some to before I go and purchase something.


----------



## BassNBob

Here is one I made out of wood for my Jon boat. 14' Ultra Jon with 25 HP Nissan.


----------



## Ranchero50

Mine during various stages of cunstruction. Aluminum console was originally made by Snyder boats out of central PA for a customer but was replaced and I got it from the guy that had it replaced. I reused the shell and grab rail and added the gauge panel, the steering and throttle. It's perfect for this boat because you can grab it when getting in or out and when moving around the hull. It inspires confidence and the wife even liked it the one time she went out in it (too fast, she couldn't breath at 50mph...)

















It also works great as a bug and wind deflector when running solo.
Jamie


----------



## VBTravisD

Nice fellas... Ranchero, I am diggin the hurst T-shifter. Bob, what are the dimensions on yours?


----------



## rook

I used a tool box to make my center console


----------



## VBTravisD

That thing looks great... what type of wood is that?


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Great Idea rook.And that thing looks great,also.


----------



## VBTravisD

<----- Searching Craigslist for a old toolbox :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab

That is one awesome job Mr. Rook


We need to get that on the home page as a feature


----------



## BassNBob

Awesome job Rook. I really like that.


----------



## rook

I am in the wood door business so I have pretty much a unlimited supply of Mahogany. The exact species is Cedro Arana but its just a type of Mahogany.


----------



## bobt

Here are some construction photos of the side console I just made for my son's 14-48 Lowes Modified V. Used Poplar, 1x12 and 1x8 boards cut to size as needed. Couple coats of cherry stain and then 4 coats of Spar urethane. Made a matching bracket for the remote controls as well. Mounted aluminum angle on the side and floor to hold/fasten the legs of the console Wasn't as hard to make as I envisioned, just had to have the patience to do the finishing work correctly. I didn't at first and had to re-do some of the finishing.

Having a little trouble attaching the photos, so I'll send this first and then try to add photos


----------



## bobt

Here's another try at loading the pics I mentioned.
, 

here is the only pic I could get to load. If anyone has a suggestion on how to get these other jpegs loaded I'll try again


----------



## bobt

I think I finally figured out how to add these pics with a little guidance from admin that picture resolution needed to be below 800.


----------



## Jim

Excellent work bobt! :beer:


----------



## VBTravisD

Man... that thing looks great. I didnt think about stuff like 1x12's... All I thought about was sheets of plywood.


----------



## BassNBob

Another awesome project built by a TinBoater. Love it. WE do have some great talent on this web site.


----------



## gouran01

here are a few pics of my start on a new console. The front of it will have a seat on a hinged top as well the front of the console will be hinged for dry storage and easy access to electrical and steering. waiting to coat the rest with polyester resin after all cuts and additions are completed. Have a custom "can holder" glued and ready to install as well as removable and portable rod holders planned out. will get new pics as progress is made.


----------



## gouran01

Here is the "finished" product all mocked up in the basement. Just broke it all back down this mornin and covered it in glass. I think I cut out every hole I need for speakers, steering speedo, the almighty can holders, etc. trying no to have an unpredicted hole or crack for water to find is a challenge but will def pay off with a little extra effort. It'll be final coated with which ever coating I finally decide for the interior.







]


----------



## gouran01

WOWWWW!!!!! I forgot to cut out for the radio! I knew I was gonna forget sumthin.


----------



## bobt

Here are pics of finished/installed side console and control mount I posted earlier on 1448 modified V. Besides using the 1/12 poplar boards, note that I doubled up on the bases where mounting with thru bolts for extra strength. Also note the alum angle used to support the mount on the boat side. I just used pieces I had around, they don't need to be as heavy.


----------



## 89Suburban

GOd I love this, awesome posts and work guys, thanks for sharing!  

I've had a tool box just like that on Craigslist trying to get rid of it, now I am gonna keep it. :twisted: 

Those air horns are awesome Ranchero.

Bassnbob, that spotlight is kick a$$.


----------



## gouran01

Here is the finished product with final coat of paint and waiting to get assembled after the weather gets warm enough to but down the new carpet.


----------



## Texas Prowler

Bump for a good thread.

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------

